# Rade (11.5 months old)



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I posted my dog, Rade a while ago, but he's going to be a year old on the 11th, so I figured I'd post some more recent pics, and see what you guys think. 

I wish this pic wasnt blurry, its the best picture (structure wise) I was able to take of him (minus the backround). 










The angle is off on this one...










And this picture clearly shows how much he hates stacking, lol.










Headshot


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Just plain stunning to me.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very masculine male with beautiful color and dark pigment. OK withers flowing into a very nice topline with short loin. His croup should be slightly longer. Sufficient angulation in front, good angulation behind. I love his nice tight feet, but his pasterns are rather upright. His ears are a bit too wedge shaped for my tastes, but otherwise he has a gorgeous head and expression.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Thankyou!! His ears are very pointy, lol, but I love them.


----------

